# [Regular Season Game 37] Houston Rockets vs. New York Knicks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(20-16)/(15-20)*


When/Where:
*Saturday, January 9, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Duhon / Chandler / Gallinari / Jeffries / Lee*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets haven't lost at the Toyota Center since late November, and they could use a spark upon returning home from a winless three-game road trip.
> 
> A visit from the New York Knicks these days is hardly the pleasant sight it was earlier this season.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well the schedule gets easier from here on out. Got to take advantage of this...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Wait..... you mean this is not the first set of a back to back!?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Wait..... you mean this is not the first set of a back to back!?


No, the next one is. No joke.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We have 20 sets of back to backs this season. 40 games are part of a back to back, that's half the schedule.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Let's end the 3-game losing streak.
9 game will be at home of the next 11 game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> No, the next one is. No joke.


lalalalalala


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

defend well and youre guarenteed a win against the knicks, cant let their shooters get hot


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> **Image*


Isn't that too graphic?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Isn't that too graphic?


Yeah I was kinda wondering the same after I posted it... Yeah better safe than sorry. At least it got a point across though hahaha


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Lowry the player of the game last night,he was everywhere and made lots of clutch plays when we needed them.
Scola he was a beast, kept us in the game with his scoring when we couldn't score.


----------

